# Fish shipment, and tanks (lots of pics)



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I is excited lol


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Pic 1-3 is is just me opening the box.
Pic 4 is a bag of 11 gold tetras. ( only ordered 7 lol )
Pic 5 is 2 peacock eels sold as Macrognathys Aculeatus
Pic 6 is 7 Sunshine Peacocks sold as Aulonocara Baenshi "Benga"(Only ordered 6)
Pic 7 is 3 flamebacks sold as Haplochromis sp. Flameback (only ordered 2)
Pic 8 is 13 striped loaches sold as Botia Striata (only ordered 12)
Pics 9 and 10 are a Royal Farlowella and a Butterfly Pleco, sold as Sturisoma Aureum and L52 - Dekeyseria sp. respectively.
Pics 11 and 12 is 2 Anubias Barteri v Round Leaf mother plants. (Upon opening there was a total of 6 individual plants)

Pic 13 is my 75g community tank still needing to be planted properly, everything is just floating at the top still.
Pics 14 and 15 are my 55g peacock tank.
Pic 16 is my 35g growout tank
Pic 17 is my 20g bristlenose tank.
Pic 18 is my 5g betta tank (I dont know what that black thing is lol.. it must be a reflection. There's supposed to be a ball of java moss there.)
Pic 19 is my 60g community tank
Pic 20 is my 20g Oto tank
Pic 21 is my 10g hospital tank.
Oops 22 was a misclick lol
Pic 23 is my 65g Hap/Peacock tank.
Pic 24 is my Mbuna tank

Whew lol.. so what do you guys think? :-D


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Here are links to my Aquarium log

35g Dickfeldi tank Dickfeldi - 35 gallon Freshwater fish tank
60g Community Community - 60 gallon Freshwater fish tank
35g growout tank Fry tank - 35 gallon Freshwater fish tank
10g Hospital tank hospital - 10 gallon Freshwater fish tank
20g Bristlenose tank Bristlenose - 20 gallon Freshwater fish tank
55g Peacock tank Peacocks - 55 gallon Freshwater fish tank
75g Community tank Community 2 - 75 gallon Freshwater fish tank
65g Peacock/Hap tank cichlids 2 - 65 gallon Freshwater fish tank
20g Oto tank oto - 20 gallon Freshwater fish tank
5g Betta Tank Betta - 5 gallon Freshwater fish tank
80g Mbuna tank Mbuna - 80 gallon Freshwater fish tank

Sorry some of the tank dont have pictures or have outdated ones... stay tuned for updated pics


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

ladayen said:


> Here are links to my Aquarium log
> 
> 35g Dickfeldi tank Dickfeldi - 35 gallon Freshwater fish tank
> 60g Community Community - 60 gallon Freshwater fish tank
> ...


Talk about a gallery of tanks. Where do you find the space!

I think you can really go somewhere with that 80 gallon Mbuna tank. Personally I'd take the pots out and put more Driftwood or rocks in. I like that more natural look. More plants can go in that tank, it could really give it more dept if you take the tall plants and put them in the back and the short ones in the front. Also, maybe switch the backdrop to black to make those cichlids colors pop!! oh man that would look wonderful! I think mainly the background because you already have live plants so you have that natural beauty already. Colors pop more on black.

Good luck!


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm going to be honest because honesty is what is needed right now. Please don't feel like this is a personal attack, this a constructive criticism so you can work on fixing the various problems with all your tanks.

The first thing I will target is the fact that you should have waiting on ordering those fish until after your tanks were all landscaped properly. Not that you can do much about it now...just know you created a lot of unnecessary stress for all your fish because you didn't have the tanks ready first. Next up you've several tanks with improper substrate colors. There is no beating around the bush here. Pet stores ought to stop supply brightly colored substrate. It pleases people...but it stressed out the fish. It's not natural. As you create an artificial closed environment it's your responsibility to try your best to recreate nature. Only then will you have happy and healthy fish. Each tank that has bright gravel needs to be changed. Swap it out with black, brown, tan...etc substrate.

Moving on you have several tanks that have a lot of unnecessary clutter. If you want to go with a pot route for making caves that's fine. Those pots are too big and cut down on swimming space available for your fish. You would be better off laying driftwood, larges pieces of slate, etc. At least that looks more natural. You have one tank second to bottom that looks like it has no floor space at all. Cut down on the clutter. Remove half the stuff and structure your bottom properly. Your biggest pieces go in the back, and leave swimming room towards the front by only allowing smaller pieces and even then don't make too excessive. If I were you I'd stay away from any ornament that is made to be a brightly colored eye sore commonly sold to please kids an no one else.

Now you have some tanks with plastic plants. I am hoping you will take all those plastics out and redistribute the live plants. Remember real plants grow. So it's okay if you have a little bit properly put together in each tank. Eventually things grow out. Divide up your plants so that you can plant just enough in each tank.

I don't know what to think about the one tank with the light bright blue gravel. There is weird trash on the bottom that needs to be pulled out of there. Each of your tanks look like they could do with a good scrub, and most of them have dirty looking tank water(course that could be a lighting issue). Also to note those fish that came in blue water should be warning sign. You should never have put that blue water into your tank. Do not put any new fish in any tank with the blue water. It's likely they were being treated for some form of illness before shipment.

You've got a lot of work to do with these tanks so please take my advice to heart. Replace your substrate where necessary, remove unnecessary clutter and reorganize what is left, replace those pots, divide your plants, scrub the tanks and work on improving the water quality(If that isn't just a lightening issue).


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Your water line is killing me!! Are you planning to change all your tanks to live plants?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Sanguinefox said:


> The first thing I will target is the fact that you should have waiting on ordering those fish until after your tanks were all landscaped properly.
> 
> That was the plan, we started prepping about a month ago but life happened. We felt comfortble that we and the fish would be fine at this point. If we waited longer some of the fish we wanted would not be available again until who knows when.
> 
> ...


yes I cut some of the original message out as it wasn't relevant to my reply.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Jayy said:


> Your water line is killing me!! Are you planning to change all your tanks to live plants?


LOL. Yeah the water line is low is most of the tanks because of the heaters. Need to get some submersible ones but anything bigger then 50w costs a fortune. See post above about the plants.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Updated pictures for all tanks in my aquarium log.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats to you on your newest additions. And nice score on the extra fish :thumbsup:


----------



## NickLing (Apr 26, 2012)

ladayen said:


> LOL. Yeah the water line is low is most of the tanks because of the heaters. Need to get some submersible ones but anything bigger then 50w costs a fortune. See post above about the plants.



OK if you can't afford good equipment maybe you should have 5 good tanks instead of 10 half ass tanks. I think this is fish hoarding personally. Just my opinion.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I simply refuse to pay $200+ per tank to upgrade to submersible heaters. 

Seriously? $200. per tank? Where do you live? I know that equipment is expensive but that seems like a lot. I got this one http://www.drsfostersmith.com/fish-supplies/aquarium-heater/ps/c/3578/3743 I am with you, I wouldn't pay anywhere near $200. for a heater per tank. It is a costly hobby and changes sometimes need to be made one or two things at a time. Sounds like you are working to make those changes for the fish which is wonderful. 

There are so many companies out there that sell good quality products for far less then some of the big box fish stores. Hope you can find something that will work for your needs.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

NickLing said:


> OK if you can't afford good equipment maybe you should have 5 good tanks instead of 10 half ass tanks. I think this is fish hoarding personally. Just my opinion.


This is not the way for a new member to comment on a thread..please I kindly ask you not to post like that.

It is not about whether the person can afford equipment or not, fact is the equipment works for the tank, if it was a heater that had to be submerged and wasnt then that is a different story..absolutely nothing wrong with having a low water line, I have my 75g tank about 2 inches below the rim.

If I had the room I would have a fish room as well, I would love to have species tanks spread over with a diverse range of fish and lots to admire and enjoy.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

*Another Shipment.*

Mostly plants this time


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow that is a lot more plants. They look nice.

lol what is picture #4???? Extra plastic? :shock::shock::shock:

I'd like to see a picture of the tanks when you get the new plants in there!

Edit:
oh its 100 bags...jeeez

Picture #3 is Apistagramma Cacaoides


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Pics 1-2 are again just opening the box
Pic 3 -Apistagramma Cacaoides
Pic 4- 100 8x18" bags
Pic 6 - 2 Striped Peacock eels. (1 from the first shipment jumped out of tank.. still cant find it :xWent to order another one and they only had 2 left so I got them both.)
Pic 7 and 8- Madagascar lace plant. Sorry the quality on those was junk.I dont know if we'll be able to keep this one alive but figured we'd give it a try.
Pic 9 - 2 mats of Java Fern. I figure there are around 20 plants per mat.
Pic 10 - 5x windelov java fern
Pic 11 - 5x Crypt Spiralis
Pic 12 - 5x Narrow leaf microsword
Pic 13 - 7 Anubias Hastifolia. After reading some of the previous comments on this thread and doing some research these plants may work in my cichlid tanks, so we'll have to see what happens.
Pic 5 - 6 male guppies 12 females. There were a couple extra of each over that.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice! Where do you order from?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Since both shipments are new, I dont want to say who at this point. Everything looks great at this point but I'd like to see if everything is still good in a couple weeks.

They only ship to Canada however but if you notice the tags on the plants they order all from Florida Aquatic Nurseries.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

ladayen said:


> Since both shipments are new, I dont want to say who at this point. Everything looks great at this point but I'd like to see if everything is still good in a couple weeks.
> 
> They only ship to Canada however but if you notice the tags on the plants they order all from Florida Aquatic Nurseries.


Oh thanks anyway.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Wait... this isn't facebook lol. Some local people I dont want to see who I get my fish stuff from lol.

The aFISHionados - Spencer Jack - Cichlaholic.com Click on fish list, then like I said he only ships to Canada. His stock is changing frequently though so you have to act fairly quick to make sure he still has what you want.

Really wishing he had water sprite in though :X


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Double post ftl :X


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

OK I"m uploading a video to youtube. wont be done for another hour or so.. my internet really sucks for uploading. It's my 60g community tank.

102_0972.AVI - YouTube


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

I just wanted to mention something, in case you order more fish in the future.

When fish are shipped, it's really best if when you open the box you do it in a dark room with as little light as possible. Just enough to see what you are doing. You should then keep the room dark (and the tanks) until the next day so they can adjust.

The inside of the box is 100% darkness. And to go from that, to a bright room, is quite a shock (and stressful).

The other thing is I hope you drip acclimated all the fish (or at a minimum few oz of water every 10-15 minutes). Total process of about an hour. Water parameters between your house, and wherever they came from are almost guaranteed to be very different. Plus being in the small bag for over 24 hours makes for wildly fluctuating parameters.

Just floating the bag for temperature isn't enough for a safe, minimal stress transfer.

If you did slowly acclimate them, then kudos!

Good luck with all your new additions.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I only do the float for 20min and release. I've read about drip acclimating and overall it seems it's really not necessary except for higher grade(inbred) shrimp. A healthy fish should have no issues adjusting to the tank. The warehouse the fish come from actually does have similar water conditions to my water though.

As to keeping the room dark... hmm that does make sense I suppose. I'll have to consider that in the future.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah lucky you how come we don't get extras when we buy stuff and congrats in beating my score of most tank in a house lol you've got it MTS bad babe


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Heh. There were a few extra plants thrown in as well I didn't list and a few of them are ready to be split also. I'm really liking this guy, all of his fish and plants seem to be pretty good. I wasn't overly impressed with the quality of the java fern mats but there was alot of it. Have to see how it's doing in a month.

Check out the video I posted a couple posts up and tell me what you guys think


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

are those moss or roots? there's a lot of them in there and the tiger brabs look so cute


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

ladayen said:


> Pic 1-3 is is just me opening the box.
> Pic 4 is a bag of 11 gold tetras. ( only ordered 7 lol )
> Pic 5 is 2 peacock eels sold as Macrognathys Aculeatus
> Pic 6 is 7 Sunshine Peacocks sold as Aulonocara Baenshi "Benga"(Only ordered 6)
> ...


pretty fish. tank, not so much...


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

kitten_penang said:


> are those moss or roots? there's a lot of them in there and the tiger brabs look so cute


I'm not sure which you mean? In the video or in a picture?

Heh Assault yeah I'm working on getting the tanks pretty. I shoulld post some new pics of my 75 as well. I've been more concerned on doing whats best for the fish as much as possible and not all that worried on looks. With this recent batch of plants I'm working on making things a little more attractive. That was why I posted in the first place though was to get people's advice and critique.

OK so I just realized my supplier has heaters available. I"ll still have to spend over $250 but they can piggy back with another fish/plant order and I'll only have to pay normal cost. Has anyone used Hydor heaters before? What size heaters should I get for a 55g? a 60g? 65g? 75g? 80g?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

in the video. looks like the roots.if it is the roots you have a very healthy plant


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

At the :24 second mark those are roots sticking out. Towards the end at 1:40 that is java moss on the sand.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yup you got a really nice plants.love the roots on that thing.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Thought I'd throw an update out there. I tried adding 5 neons to get a small school.. they all died except for my original one. The last carcass I pulled out had tooth marks on it, the other ones did not. Shortly after The tiger barbs started acting wierd and 2 have since died.. As I'm writing this I'm being called to the basement. Something tells me there will be more dead. OK it was a guppy. Barbs are looking better. Only one is off now. I'm wondering if Neon disease is a blood born pathogen then.. ? 

My 55g sprung a leak. We caught it pretty quick and transfered the males to the 65g and the females to the 35g fry tank. While draining the tank I found a single fry. So I put it in the guppy tank and it's swimming around with the guppy fry lol. We set up another 35g for now. Moving stuff around in the next few days. Sold all our juvie Otopharnyx Lithobates which was good timing lol.

Changed the betta tank and the fry tank to sand substrate as well. Fry and peacocks were confused at first lol. Getting another shipment in the morning  Should be interesting.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry about your 55, are you getting a new one or can it be resealed? Also what are getting in the shipment?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

we are getting in some peacocks for another hobbyist as well as a large order of plants and some female guppies (i believe this is why we are losing guppies the ratio of m:f is almost 1:1 ) as well as a eheim jager 200watt and volumes 1, 2 and 3 of amazonas, and a pimelodus blochii


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

dint you try to find out why those fishes died all of the sudden?


----------



## Sam Crow (Apr 20, 2012)

Just a suggestion/note. I think some cleaning needs to be done on the outside of those tanks. That would drive me nuts (I'm a bit of a clean freak).


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

kitten_penang said:


> dint you try to find out why those fishes died all of the sudden?



Which ones? The neons I'm pretty sure had Neon disease, and then when the barbs attacked the one it got transferred to them. That's my theory anyhow.


----------



## Thomas Keegan 1990 (May 15, 2012)

Where did u get the fish from as I am looking to bye online coz my local shop is crap lol, im in the UK by the way


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Thomas Keegan 1990 said:


> Where did u get the fish from as I am looking to bye online coz my local shop is crap lol, im in the UK by the way




I listed my main guy a few posts back. He is canadian only though. I came across a UK site that looked good awhile back I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

*Another one *

Last one for awhile most likely.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

What kind of catfish is that?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Pictures:

Pic 1 - Opening the box, There was a styrofoam lid we took off already. 
Pic 2 - Java Moss and Christmas moss portions. I was not pleased with the size of the portions. It was supposed to be 4 oz per but it seems like there was only half that. Even with a free Christmas Moss it wasn't worth it.
Pic 3 - 1x Auloncara Baenshi. Should be a male. This is for another hobbyist.
Pic 4 - 8 Guppy Males. We ordered 6 so got 2 free.. sadly one was DOA.
Pic 5 - 3x Auloncara Gertrudae We only ordered 2 but got 3. Pleasant surprise lol.
Pic 6 - 2x Blue ram. They are smaller then expected so are currently sitting in the guppy tank while we sort things out.
Pic 7 - 1x Pimelodus Blochi. It's somewhere around 8" long. Very nice fish. 
Pic 8 - 27x Female Guppy. Ordered 24 got a few extra  
Pic 9 - 1x Hygrophilia Corymbosa "Kompact" and 1x Anubias Coffeefolia. Both were smaller then expected. We wondered why he had charged us a dollar less on each 
Pic 10 - 5x E. Uruaygensis.
Pic 11 - Eheim Jager 200w heater. Fully Submersible. Hurray!!
Pic 12 - Issues 1, 2 and 3 of Amazonas. Next one will be out late June or so.
Pic 13 and 14 - Close ups of Pimelodus Blochii. 
Pic 15 - Showing the roots of the plants
Pic 16 - The 2 rams out in the tank.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

your killing me.you got more free fish.my..my... ain't you the lucky one lol
love the books.looks like someone is dabbling in breeding plecos.let us know if you succeed


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome thread, I think some negative people should just mind there own business and remember what mom said, "if you cant say something nice then dont say anything at all".

people talk about how we should make our tanks natural for the fish, when in reality most of the fish we get are from farms and never spent a day in their lives in the Wild. Nothing wrong with some plastic plants or the "old fashioned heaters" as long as they work thats what counts, many fish are known jumpers and water levels shouldnt be that high anyway, air space is good under the hood.

I think your tanks look fine with all the decos you have, people need to remember certain fish like hiding spots over swimming room and some dont do well with live plants. keep up the pics I'm enjoying this, and I'm jealous of your supplier, let him know if he ever ships to U.S. he could make a killing.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont mind the "negativity". People are just trying to help in their own way. It is why I posted this in the first place is to get peoples thoughts, good and bad. Also the internet can make something seem more abrasive then it was meant to be, as text isn't great at conveying emotion.

Thanks alot for your comments Hanky


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Any pics of anything in the tanks? The plants and fish, your aquqscape.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Jayy said:


> Any pics of anything in the tanks? The plants and fish, your aquqscape.



Yeah click on the aquariums tab under my name to see the tanks. You can click on each tank to see more pictures. I haven't posted anything since the previous shipment though so they are about 2 weeks out of date.

If you have any specific requests I'll be happy to take more pictures.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

ladayen said:


> Yeah click on the aquariums tab under my name to see the tanks. You can click on each tank to see more pictures. I haven't posted anything since the previous shipment though so they are about 2 weeks out of date.
> 
> If you have any specific requests I'll be happy to take more pictures.


Oh, ok


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Jayy said:


> Oh, ok



Oh sure make me feel guilty lol. Well I'll go take some and see what I can do. Aquascaping is still a bit of a mess... in transition so to speak lol.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

ladayen said:


> Oh sure make me feel guilty lol. Well I'll go take some and see what I can do. Aquascaping is still a bit of a mess... in transition so to speak lol.


I know what you mean when it comes to aquascaping! I wish I could pay someone to do it.:lol:


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's some more


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a coconut in my 55 as well! I can't wait to get my cories I know they'll LOVE it!!!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Pic 1- Fry tank with Female Peacocks
Pic 2- I think that's a eureka red
Pic 3- Kyoga Flameback. (I swear the glass is not that dirty to the naked eye
Pic 4- More roots.. aquascaping in progress lol
Pic 5- You can see the Madagascar Lace Plant in there. It's starting to shrivel up on some leaves. Ironically enough theres an article in the May/June article of Amazonas I just received about these. They can grow HUGE!!! 4-5' tall and 2-3' wide.
Pic 6- A bit wider shot of my 60g community. I need to trim my jungle val lol. You can see the one leaf at the top of the aquarium then it goes into the current from the filter and comes out when the current weakens. It's over 3' long.
Pic 7- Accidental shot but it turned out not bad lol. A few of my Mbuna that someone is supposed to pick up tomorrow.
Pic 8- One of my Peacock eels in the glass flower vase. I'm trying to train them to go in there to eat. Must be hungry lol.
Pic 9- Tank shot of my 75g. Again.. aquascaping still be worked on lol
Pic 10 and 11- Most of my upside down catfish hanging out. There's 3 on the first pic and 4 in the second. Can you see them?
Pic 12- Red Leopard Pleco hanging out on top of his house. We may try to breed these guys at some point.
Pic 13, 14, 15 and 16- Juliodchromis Dickfeldi fry out and about while momma watches from the back. Sorry meant to delete pic 13.
Pic 17- Most of the guppy tank, cut off a little bit on the left side. 35g.
Pic 18, 19 and 20- The rams out and about
Pic 21- Botia Striata, Watching me watching them lol.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

OK I haven't updated in a while and we just got yet another order in lol. I've changed alot since my last post also. I'll post pics of the new order first, I screwed up all the ones of them in the boxes so I took some of them in the tanks.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Pic 1 - Copadichromis Borleyi "Kadango" (Good thing this picture turned out as this fish was for another person and we never took them out of bags.)
Pic 2 - Pseudotropheus Demasoni "Pombo Rocks" (This one went to same people as well.)
Pic 3 - Matt of Java Fern (Thats only about 3/4 of it)
Pic 4 and 5 - 2 Pigeon Blood Discus. (These are for another person but we will be holding them for a couple of days until they can get into town.)
Pic 6 - Blue Delta Guppy (for same person with discus. They wanted 3m and 3f to add to their existing school.)
Pic 7 - Mixed guppy (Ordered 6 for someone and received 7 lol)
Pic 8 - Discus again
Pic 9 - Guppies again
Pic 10, 11 and 12 - Plants waiting to be planted


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

In total we ordered 
1x Copadachromis Borleyi "Kadango"
1x Pseudotropheus Demasoni "Pombo Rocks"
6x Mixed Female Guppy (Received 7)
3x Male Blue Delta Guppie
3x Female Blue Delta Guppie
25x Hemigrammus Rodwayi (Gold Tetra, Received 30)
6x IRIATHERINA WERNERI (Threadfin Rainbow fish, received 7)
2x Pigeon Blood Discus
5x Ozelot Swords
1x java Fern Matt
5x Saggittaria Subulata (received 6)
5x Crypt Spiralis (received 6)
5x Crypt Wendtii "Mi Oya"
5x Uruaguay Swords
1x Amazonas issue 4


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Here are links to my Aquarium log

35g Dickfeldi tank Dickfeldi - 35 gallon Freshwater fish tank
60g Community Community - 60 gallon Freshwater fish tank
35g growout tank Fry tank - 35 gallon Freshwater fish tank
10g Hospital tank hospital - 10 gallon Freshwater fish tank
20g Bristlenose tank Bristlenose - 20 gallon Freshwater fish tank
75g Community tank Community 2 - 75 gallon Freshwater fish tank
65g Peacock/Hap tank cichlids 2 - 65 gallon Freshwater fish tank
20g Oto tank oto - 20 gallon Freshwater fish tank
5g Betta Tank Betta - 5 gallon Freshwater fish tank
80g Mbuna tank Mbuna - 80 gallon Freshwater fish tank
35g Guppy guppy - 35 gallon Freshwater fish tank

In the last little bit some of the changes that have happened in my tanks....

1. Dickfeldi - Another batch of fry, added some anubias hastifolia
2. The dwarf cichlid in the 60g from last shipment has dissappeared  
3. Moved the peacocks in the growout tank into the 80g
4. Moved the Zebra long Pelvic back into the main tank since it had not shown any signs of illness in 2 weeks+, was dead the next morning. :x
5. Moved Blue rams into 20g bristlenose tank, Female killed the male that night. Moved Female into 75g community tank last night.
6. The male flameback in the has shown very aggresive behavior due to spawning resulting in a few fish deaths :X
7. Placed a peacock fry into 20g Oto tank temporarily. Java Moss and Crypt Spiralis growing well.
8. Male African dwarf frog in the 5g betta tank passed on a while back unknown causes. Java Moss is growing very well.
9. Sold off most of the Mbuna except unidentified one and pair of acei. The unidentified one killed off both acei overnight but seems to have settled in with his new tankmates, female peacocks even exhibiting spawning behavior. One of the eels is very friendly, approaching fingers in the tank and happily accepting being hand fed. 
10. Strong suspicion the butterfly pleco has been the cause of the numerous deaths in the guppy tank. Attempting to sell off remaining guppies.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i wished i owned the lfs your ordering from lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You my friend, are insane with all these fish. :lol:
Where are the tanks? Is it like a fish room? So lucky!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Hehe. our basement is the fish room/laundry room. Fish tanks are spread out along all 4 walls  Misc supplies everywhere lol.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

can i come live with you =p


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

And it's all going bye bye :x We're moving 12 hours away to the city and we just are unable to transport the fish.

Also on a sad note I broke my bettas back and he died a week later :x I was pouring water into the tank for a water change and my hand slipped so a sudden gush went in just as he swam into the current :x Pushed him into his castle.

It's interesting how I could not keep guppies or java fern alive, the most forgiving flora and fauna, yet our madagascar lace plant was showing signs of new growth after losing all leaves but 1.

On a more positive note I was finally able to see all 4 eels at once as I was trying to bag one up for sale. We had thought one had jumped out of the tank shortly after we got it but we never found a body. So quite happy they all are still alive.

I would like to get a large tank around 180 gallons or so and make it a beautiful community with tons of plants. Availability and pricing is much better in the city  I've met a few people there already through forums as well.

PS Amazonas issue 5 is available now. I'll be picking that up after move.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

best of luck with the move and i'm so sorry your betta passed.
woo hoo you're getting a 180.do give us pics when you have the time.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL ok so update.. we didn't end up moving after all. Couple things just didn't happen.

We had sold off most of our tanks and fish. Have 4 tanks now

Dickfeldi - 35 gallon Freshwater fish tank - This is our remaining dickfeldi. We got rid of the parents and some of the fry but we still have lots left.

Community - 60 gallon Freshwater fish tank - For a couple months this tank housed only a betta, we just added the hobnosed catfish and the loaches today. Post some pictures in a bit.. maybe tomorrow.

Community 2 - 75 gallon Freshwater fish tank - This tank has alot of our left over odds and ends from our downsizing, we added the barbs today.

Eels+ - 80 gallon Freshwater fish tank - We added a L090 today

I'll add some pics and the proper names later.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok hopefully these turn out ok. Had to use the blackberry tablet since kids managed to destroy 3 cameras within a week :x


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Pic 1 and 2 - Opening up the box.. no we didn't get 30 auratus lol. We just found it kinda funny.
Pic 3 - Five lbs of peewee community xtreme. Heard lots of good things about this brand, first time trying it.
Pic 4 - Another box pic after pulling out the food and opening the outer bag.
Pic 5 - 2x Echinodorus sp. "Red Flame" Last two he had in stock so not the best quality, but got a discount anyhow 
Pic 6 - 3x Ludwigia Repens, First time with these guys
Pic 7 -5x Hemianthus callitrichoides, or dwarf baby tears as the tag says. 
Pic 8 - 6x Cryptocoryne undulata
Pic 9 - 15x Puntius Canius, or golden dwarf barbs. Only ordered 12 so we got a couple freebies 
Pic 10 - 21x Nemacheilus scaturigina, or Ringed Loach Only ordered 15 so got a few free here as well 
Pic 11 - L90C or PaPa Panaque. Our first panaque. My wife took off some other plants from our order and snuck this in while I was sleeping. By the time I got up it was too late to do anything about it lol.
Pic 12 - Knob Nosed Whiptail. Wife changed this one as well, and the scientific name didn't get on the invoice or in emails so I'll have to go back through his list to find the proper name. Had orginally planned on this guy MARBLED PSEUDOHEMIODON.
Pic 13 - Plants waiting to be planted.
Pic 14 - Dwarf tears settling in.
Pic 15 - You can see the panaque in the back corner, not the best picture though.
Pic 16 - Our new barbs hanging it with the Oto's.
Pic 17 - Our very overstocked Juilodchromis Dickfeldi tank. Tank has no light and room light is far away so sorry it's a little dark in this one as well.
Pic 18 - One of the new loaches hanging out with some malaysian trumpet snails(from Byron btw. They are doing great.) underneath the christmas moss.
Pic 19 - Knobnose Whiptail hanging around the plants. Looks kinda like a chameleon in this pick.. a chameleon ghost lol.


----------

